# If you could own any set of wheels...........



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

which ones would you choose? **Post pictures of them as well**

Lucky for me I already own the ones I've always wanted. But if I was to choose another set I would really have to think about it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Volk SE73K w/Audi centercaps :thumbup:


















BBS CH R would be nice too :beer:










I'm all about motorsports-type wheels, simple and strong w/o much lip or multi-piece bolts...:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

BBS RS in 19" - As far as I know they never came in that size


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

1552 Tarmac's......oh wait I kinda do own a set, well half a set. I pre-ordered them last week. I somehow think my wife will steal them for her GTI


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> BBS RS in 19" - As far as I know they never came in that size


Have a talk with rotiform. They will build you some


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

got them 

k28 Kinesis:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> got them
> 
> k28 Kinesis:thumbup::thumbup:


Buddy of mine has Supercups. Love them. :heart:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Buddy of mine has Supercups. Love them. :heart:


those are nice too!!!


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

RPF1s like I have now but with the straight spokes, not the reverse concave.










See how the rear looks like a straight radial lace wheel, but the front ones show that they actually curve out and back in toward the center? Yeah. That. If all 4 wheels looked like the rears in this pic appear to be that would be perfect. Oh well, maybe on my next car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> BBS RS in 19" - As far as I know they never came in that size


They did in fact come in that size. Someone was sellin a set on vortex a few years ago for 5K. Rare as rare can be though.

When I had my 18's, I spoke with Image about upsizing to a 19.. was going to cost too much to do it ($3,000ish). But now that Roti's out, they could probably hook it up for cheaper..

They came in this size:

SUPER-RS 532	19×8.5	38	5/114.3 
SUPER-RS 533	19×9.5	38	5/114.3


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DPE S20


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ben aren't super rs's different than og rs's? rsii's look like concave rc's I believe.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Look the same...

http://www.nengun.com/bbs/super-rs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe its just me, or the fact that they came in larger sizes, but it looks like the forks in the mesh are longer then og rs's


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ben aren't super rs's different than og rs's? rsii's look like concave rc's I believe.



The difference between Super RS's and OG rs's is that the Supers are a 2 piece wheel (barrel, face) and the OG are 3. Spokes are obviously larger to accommodate the larger size. Also, people have made OG RS's into an 18" size with a step up type of lip.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> The difference between Super RS's and OG rs's is that the Supers are a 2 piece wheel (barrel, face) and the OG are 3. Spokes are obviously larger to accommodate the larger size. Also, people have made OG RS's into an 18" size with a step up type of lip.


Yeah I've seen og's in 18's and you can def tell the lips were custom. As for the 2 piece I knew there was a difference, but I thought it had to do with the faces. Thanks for clearing that up ben.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Got mine: OZ Racing Vela II.










cheers


----------



## Tijji (Jun 9, 2011)

BBS LeMans










Gram Lights 57s Pro Titanium









or some lambo wheels 
a set of these









or these










too many beautiful wheels for just one car:banghead:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*BUY THESE WHEELS*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tijji said:


> BBS LeMans



you want reps?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i can get these for 3k , and would be tempted if they would suit the look i'm going for (and they where cheaper)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> you want reps?


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss....... Who doesn't :laugh:


----------

